
Microsoft gave all interns Surface Pros after concert by Deadmau5 and Macklemore - pulakm
https://twitter.com/zeteg/status/360641306638286849
======
xedeon
Typical Microsoft... Why don't they focus on innovation and develop products
that are game changing? Instead they put out crappy stuff hoping that their
lame marketing will attract consumers.

